# Suche Serienvorschlag



## Stasjan (10. August 2010)

Hallo,
also,wie gesagt,ich suche eine gute Serie,da iich momentan alle meine Lieblingsserien durchgegugt habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier eine kleine Übersicht der Serien,die ich bis zum (Staffel)Ende gesehen habe,damit ihr euch so orientieren könnt:
Lost
Fringe
Legend of the Seeker
Supernatural
Two and a half man
Malcolm mittendrinn

Habe mir da an sowas wie "The big bang theory" gedacht".Naja also wenn ihr mir ein paar Serien vorschlagen könntet,wäre das nice.
mfg.


----------



## Arosk (10. August 2010)

Oh Gott ^^


----------



## Blacknature (10. August 2010)

Scrubs !!11einself


----------



## Manowar (10. August 2010)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/162601-serien-tipps/


----------



## Stasjan (10. August 2010)

Stimmt,an Scrubs hab ich gar nicht gedacht,danke^^


----------



## Haxxler (10. August 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de...1-serien-tipps/


----------

